# My New Car :)



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello All Members ,

Finally she arrived , need some new stuff for washing from this bag










Thanks for shinearama and special thanks for Foxx , and I will receive Migliore Citro today , great service :thumb:

2012 Grabber Blue with glass roof






















































































































I think they applied Megs 26# on the car , they applied very greasy dressing on trims and interior :wall:

Thank you for watching :wave:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great car and colour MAXI, congratulations !!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Mate. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah nice!!!! What a great colour!!
Nice service from the Shiney team!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Awesome colour, very nice!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow Maxi, some machine! :argie:

Love the colour! :thumb:

I wish you many miles of happy motoring and hours of making it shiny :car: :buffer:

Dennis


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate, love the colour.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Even though i love the car, i love the house better


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm very jealous maxi..

Amazing car my friend. Good colour.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

:thumb: Very nice and a fantastic colour.
Simon


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That's a real beast of a car - love the colour! Top choice Maxi :thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great car, congratulations :thumb:


----------



## mrwall (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice!!

wish England had petrol prices like you guys in the middle east, My Brother lives on Quatar it's 14p/L there


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice colour, nice car and a great place to drive it in, Lucky you !!:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a car!! great choice of colour :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great colour, looks fantastic... bit envious of your Supernatural haul of goodies too


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful motor & cant wait to see the next stage given the Maxi treatment:thumb:

Disappointing to hear that dealer prep is universal :wall:

Beautiful motor my friend :thumb:


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

not usually a fan of the new mustang but it looks great in that colour, congrats Maxi!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Mmmm..... VERY nice car there MAXI! Great colour


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks stunning :argie:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome, love it.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Maxi great car,i love those american V8..:driver:
and great color to work on..:buffer:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one maxi.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Stunning colour mate and even mors ztunning car mate


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great car buddy, Fantastic colour too


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice Thoroughbred! I love American muscle!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the pic of the front end! Lovely colour.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Very very nice Maxi!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great choice of car and colour Maxi! :thumb:

Enjoy your new car and have fun playing with all your lovely LSP's on it! 

Alan


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice one!


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice, loving the colour.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

I NEED THIS CAR.

Seriously, like, you have to drive it over here and give it to me. No, really, you do. 

*waits*

Darn. Oh well.

Seriously, that looks fantastic, I am in awe. That's a color that can easily look lifeless, but you have worked wonders on it. Good job!

Thanks for the mention BTW!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely motor and colour mate, nice one :thumb:


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice car mate, Love the retro styling of the modern Mustangs...

Mustang GT 5.0 in action.....






enjoy...:car:

.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

cracking motor that! One of my mates had one in the exact same colour. He only had it about 10months then it had to be written off after someone in a 4x4 hit him 

Yours looks great :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you guys for the kind words


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

I want I want I want. Love the car and what a great colour.

Enjoy it.


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Very nice car, stunning colour as well. 

Nice to see someone in Qatar into detailing, most of the cars over there are in shocking condition due to dust and heat. When I lived there people were shocked to see me waxing my car :wall:


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice ride mate


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

DlightSwitch said:


> Very nice car, stunning colour as well.
> 
> Nice to see someone in Qatar into detailing, most of the cars over there are in shocking condition due to dust and heat. When I lived there people were shocked to see me waxing my car :wall:


Thanks mate . I agree with you , when you waxing/detailing your car it looks like you do something is very strange ! I think there is no more than 10 guys in Qatar love detailing :lol:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

You lucky lucky boy

cracking motor fella :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice Maxi!!! Love the colour!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice..


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Great looking car


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome Nasser, just awesome. Love the grabber blue, but I am sort of biased with the "grabber" range :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Stunning car :thumb: Have fun detailing it :buffer:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Enjoy your new car Nasser!! :driver:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Maxi

Enjoy the ride matey boy!!!! :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't use these words very often, but I officially hate you 

I kid, stunning motor, would love a Mustang!


----------

